# le passage à iOS 8 supprimer iPhoto



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2014)

Attention si vous utilisez iPhoto sur votre iPAD (ou iPhone) et en particulier si vous avez recours aux fonctionnalités "création et commande de livres" ou Publication d'albums en ligne via l'outil Journal

En passant à iOS8 vous apprendrez en fin d'installation (donc trop tard...) qu'iPhoto est incompatible avec iOS8 et que vos photos ont été transférées à l'application Photos

Ce ne serait pas grave si Photos reprenait toutes les fonctionnalités d'iPhoto. Mais c'est LOIN d'être le cas! 

Plus de création de livres
Plus de Publication d'albums en ligne
Sans doute (je n'ai pas vérifié) plus de synchronisation avec iPhoto sur le Mac


Et Apple s'est bien gardé d'alerter les utilisateurs de ces régressions! Ils se contentent de supprimer purement et simplement iPhoto (qui a également disparu de l'appStore)

Décidément, après la suppression d'Aperture, celle d'iPhoto est maintenant consumée (attendez-vous à voir l'application iPhoto supprimées de vos Macs lors de l'installation de la finale de Yosemite)... Apple a dû décider qu'il n'y avait plus d'avenir dans la photo! 

Je ne serais pas surpris que la prochaine réponse d'Apple aux reproches qui sont fait à l'objectif débordant de l'appareil photo sur l'iPhone 6, soit la suppression de cet appareil photo.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Décidément, après la suppression d'Aperture, celle d'iPhoto est maintenant consumée (attendez-vous à voir l'application iPhoto supprimées de vos Macs lors de l'installation de la finale de Yosemite)... Apple a dû décider qu'il n'y avait plus d'avenir dans la photo!
> 
> Je ne serais pas surpris que la prochaine réponse d'Apple aux reproches qui sont fait à l'objectif débordant de l'appareil photo sur l'iPhone 6, soit la suppression de cet appareil photo.



Très utiles tes remarques.
Supprimer l'appareil photo sur l'iPhone 6, reviendrait à perdre des ventes, chose qu'Apple ne peut pas se permettre :love:


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Il ne supprimeront jamais l'appareil photo arrêtez votre char...


----------



## lineakd (19 Septembre 2014)

@remy, c'est bien dommage, j'aimais bien me servir de l'app iphoto pour créer des journaux.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Attention si vous utilisez iPhoto sur votre iPAD (ou iPhone) et en particulier si vous avez recours aux fonctionnalités "création et commande de livres" ou Publication d'albums en ligne via l'outil Journal
> 
> En passant à iOS8 vous apprendrez en fin d'installation (donc trop tard...) qu'iPhoto est incompatible avec iOS8 et que vos photos ont été transférées à l'application Photos
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas déjà prévu , la suppression de iPhoto sur les Macs ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2014)

Ce qui est annoncé c'est que l'application Photos sur Yosemite se substituera à iPhoto
mais il n'a pas été dit qu'iPhoto serait du jour au lendemain inutilisable (rendu incompatible avec Yosemite) voire qu'il serait supprimé du Mac le jour où on installera Yosemite (à la manière de ce qui se passe lors de la mise à jour d'iOS7 à iOS8)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




lineakd a dit:


> @remy, c'est bien dommage, j'aimais bien me servir de l'app iphoto pour créer des journaux.




plus que dommage! moi je trouve ça choquant!

j'ai acheté iPhoto
je l'utilise couramment pour des fonctionnalités inexistantes sur Photos
et Apple décide unilatéralement que je n'ai plus le droit de l'utiliser et le supprime de mon iPAD 

Si Apple avait publié une mise en garde annonçant l&#8217;incompatibilité (mon oeil!) d'iPhoto avec iOS8 et l'obligation de passer à Photos, je serais resté sur iOS7 mais maintenant que j'ai fait la mise à jour, je ne peux plus faire machine arrière!!!


----------



## papibob (29 Septembre 2014)

Donc si j'ai bien compris ne pas faire la mise à jour ios8 si nous voulons conserver les transfert photos iPad /iMac et vice versa
C'est vraiment nul !!!!


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2014)

@papibob, tu peux faire la mise à jour mais surtout n'active pas le icloud idrive si ton mac est sous osx mavericks.
Sur certains idevices comme ipad 2, mini ou le smartphone 4s, il y a certain ralentissement sur certaines apps à l'ouverture surtout si celles-ci ne sont en mémoire.
Le sujet parle de l'app iphoto sur ios et non celle sur osx.
Il existe d'autres apps qui font bien mieux que le faisait iphoto sauf pour le journal web qui était bien pratique pour le partage de certains travaux.


----------



## papibob (29 Septembre 2014)

merci de la réponse 
ce qui veux dire que le comportement photos de mon ipadair sera identique qu'avec ios7


----------



## lineakd (30 Septembre 2014)

@papibob, non, il y a eu quelques changements dans l'app photos.


----------

